# Nissan Sentra 2010 won't move when put in gear?



## Mylifebelikeoahh (Dec 22, 2015)

Ok guys so my Nissan Sentra gave up on me while I was on the road!! I was driving fine then all of the sudden I came to a stop--my Nissan started making this clunking sound. It wasn't that bad, at first, after that it just stopped moving. I was having trouble shifting for a bit. Im really hoping and praying I won't have to get my transmission replaced. Any thoughts on what else it could be?


----------

